# Missing CONFIG_PCI_MSI...

## SxN

Hi All,

Short intro for the context: I have a functional Gentoo. I'd like to run a KDE, so I tried to emerge it. After some "adventures" there, I got it. Or so I thought, when trying to start it, I was told that there is no X! So I proceeded to install X. I have an ATI 3D Rage Pro AGP 1x/2x (rev 5c) card (according to lspci), so I hoped that emerge ati-drivers will help me. It didn't; I'm told that I need to set CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y. But I don't have it in my .config!

I tried to force it in, and to set CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y manually (it was commented out, and not shown at all in menuconfig) - it made no difference at all.

What else should I try?

Thanks,

SxN

----------

## pigeon768

xf86-video-ati only supports Radeon cards, not Rage cards. You need xf86-video-r128 (VIDEO_CARDS=r128) which doesn't a specific driver in the kernel; just CONFIG_AGP (and the appropriate agp driver) and CONFIG_DRM.

However, it's still odd that you do not have MSI. Post your .config on pastebin for us please.

----------

## roarinelk

for MSI you need to either build a 64bit kernel or on 32bit, enable SMP and/or local apic.

However I doubt that you need MSI: before PCI express, systems where it worked

were very rare and consumer-grade cards which supported it even rarer.

----------

## aCOSwt

On my 2.6.37, PCI_MSI Depends on: PCI [=y] && ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI [=y]

And in its turn

ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI Depends on PCI [=y] && X86_LOCAL_APIC [=y] && X86_IO_APIC [=y]

So if ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI is not showing in menuconfig it must be that either X86_LOCAL_APIC is not set or X86_IO_APIC is not set.

Check for them.

----------

## SxN

Thanks for your replies.

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI is not accesible via the configuration menu, but is there (and commented out).

Both X86_IO_APIC and X86_LOCAL_APIC are missing.

CONFIG_AGP=y, CONFIG_AGP_ATI=y (although I understand that it provides support for Radeon; there is nothing for Rage). CONFIG_DRM=y.

Why do I need MSI? I'm trying to follow the instructions posted here:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml. I may be missing something, I don't know.

How do I set VIDEO_CARDS=r128? How do I post .config in pastebin?

Many thanks,

SxN

----------

